# Ground Transportation Gaps



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)

Ever want to get from one place to another the fastest way possible? And you find there isn't one? I live in Vegas and have traveled to Phoenix, encountering a big gap at Hoover Dam and then from I-10 south to Phoenix. Hopefully it won't be much longer before that goes away and we'll travel there on freeways.

But there are others. Lots of them. And here's a map showing them:







There's a story about it @ Ground Transportation Gaps | Newgeography.com


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 11, 2018)

Try living on an Island way out in the Pacific...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 11, 2018)

Yea it's a bitch where I live getting up to Tennessee fast....they are proposing a highway from Knoxville to Charleston.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Feb 15, 2018)

I live, as they say, _behind the redwood curtain_. It's a 4-5 hour drive along Highway 101 to San Francisco with no traffic. North 101 passes thru coastal mountains with 2 lane stretches. Our airport is tiny and expensive. Last weekend, I flew round trip to San Diego for $630 (with tax). For $630 I could have flown from S.F. to Paris, or Kuaii, but my local airport is only served by United. 

It's a hassle to get anywhere. But, that's why my coastal town has 25,000 people instead of 250,000. That's why our beaches are clean and uncrowded. That's why I like it here.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 18, 2018)

longknife said:


> Ever want to get from one place to another the fastest way possible? And you find there isn't one? I live in Vegas and have traveled to Phoenix, encountering a big gap at Hoover Dam and then from I-10 south to Phoenix. Hopefully it won't be much longer before that goes away and we'll travel there on freeways.
> 
> But there are others. Lots of them. And here's a map showing them:
> 
> ...


Looks like a fairly straight shot up US93...what's the issue?


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Ever want to get from one place to another the fastest way possible? And you find there isn't one? I live in Vegas and have traveled to Phoenix, encountering a big gap at Hoover Dam and then from I-10 south to Phoenix. Hopefully it won't be much longer before that goes away and we'll travel there on freeways.
> ...



At the moment, to get from Vegas from Phoenix, you leave the divided high outside of Boulder City and take a two lane road to get to the bridge over Hoover Dam. You then go through Kingman to pick up the Interstate, going west to a two lane highway that is slowly being widened to four. 

The goal is to have an Interstate go from Henderson all the way to Phoenix.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 18, 2018)

Naah...Interstates are boring.


----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Naah...Interstates are boring.


Once, when I returned to the East Coast for reassignment to the Presidio of San Francisco, I drove south to Annapolis and drove U.S. 50 all the way to 'Frisco. Amazing trip that I will never forget. People miss to much sticking to the Interstates.


----------

